# If you have a six pack on Tinder you can get away with literally anything



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

*It gets even better tbh

Was scrollin my old Tinder screenshots and caged hard*


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

_*



*_

*She coped so hard jfl

"Aw you don't wanna fuck me? You must have a micro penis anyway"

Just JFL at femoids.







*


----------



## curlyheadjames (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> _*
> View attachment 1964119
> *_
> 
> ...


it's just their auto reject mode nature


----------



## curlyheadjames (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


>


fuckk u must be a chad bro holy shit this is crazy


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 22, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> fuckk u must be a chad bro holy shit this is crazy


He larped and used your pics


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> _*
> View attachment 1964119
> *_
> 
> ...


well thats a human instinct ig, we men also do that


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> fuckk u must be a chad bro holy shit this is crazy


Not a chad; just lean with muscle

You mog me brother (respect obv. to St. curly haired james)


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 22, 2022)

I just asked a girl on tinder if she's a looksmaxxer. I hope she responds


----------



## Dr. Mog (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> _*
> View attachment 1964119
> *_
> 
> ...


A fox that couldn’t catch a grape from the tree thought that grape would be sour anyway 

giga cope


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

Dr. Mog said:


> A fox that couldn’t catch a grape from the tree thought that grape would be sour anyway
> 
> giga cope


Fr my nigga
I felt bad when I did it but her reply made me jfl


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> I just asked a girl on tinder if she's a looksmaxxer. I hope she responds


Ask her if she likes pancakes up and face down ass in the morning


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Ask her if she likes pancakes up and face down ass in the morning


I will ask next girl that.

So far I have:

"I'm a looksmaxxer. Are you?"

"What do you think about the PSL Gods?"

"Kanye was right" (in response to most controversial opinion)


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> I will ask next girl that.
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> ...


*Hey about that last one yeah ..
You might have to redact that brother. Im a Jew and kind of sensitive to that shit .. so yeah, just know im no fan of anti semites . Be very careful around me

Otherwise goyim, it's all good. My food= your food. My gf= your gf*


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Ask her if she likes pancakes up and face down ass in the morning


----------



## Bezel (Nov 22, 2022)

what's your stats?


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *Hey about that last one yeah ..
> You might have to redact that brother. Im a Jew and kind of sensitive to that shit .. so yeah, just know im no fan of anti semites . Be very careful around me
> 
> Otherwise goyim, it's all good. My food= your food. My gf= your gf*


I apologize. I did not mean to be antisemitic. In fact, I think 7 million died in the holocaust.


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 22, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964131


What should I say in response


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964131


I underestimated your slayerness

Mirin'

You will be my slayer buddy on the forum.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> What should I say in response


Tell her
Im a looksmaxer who forwarded his maxilla to extreme dimensions with massive exercises. Let us rejoice the world as a unity together and provide sexual relief in these uncertain times


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Ask her if she likes pancakes up and face down ass in the morning







Stupid foids


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

Bezel said:


> what's your stats?


My app doesnt even count matches + i delete it veery now and then

I will be redownloading it again however to win the member of the year bullshit soyboy award so will count the matches


----------



## fucclife (Nov 22, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> What should I say in response


i cant tell but she looks like a fuckable slightly thicc girl though

probably fuck


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964133
> 
> Stupid foids


Yo @averagejoe my Parisian nigga how does that line go? Why cant femoids understand simple lingo


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> I underestimated your slayerness
> 
> Mirin'
> 
> You will be my slayer buddy on the forum.


Thanks brother. We can be Itachi and Sasuke (if they didn't fight)



ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Tell her
> Im a looksmaxer who forwarded his maxilla to extreme dimensions with massive exercises. Let us rejoice the world as a unity together and provide sexual relief in these uncertain times


Done


----------



## fucclife (Nov 22, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964133
> 
> Stupid foids


tinder foids are legit near retarded in my experience


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 22, 2022)

fucclife said:


> i cant tell but she looks like a fuckable slightly thicc girl though
> 
> probably fuck


Mid face good boddy


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 22, 2022)

Meanwhile I jestermaxx and get ghosted. Fml


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 22, 2022)

fucclife said:


> tinder foids are legit near retarded in my experience


Not gonna deny that one bit


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> Meanwhile I jestermaxx and get ghosted. Fml








This is how you gotta act browsin on Tinder man

Also dont u have a six pack my gymcelled brother


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> This is how you gotta act browsin on Tinder man
> 
> Also dont u have a six pack my gymcelled brother


I do have a 6pack. They expect some dtf messages and I go ahead opening up with some shitty joke I spent 3 minutes trying to come up with.


----------



## Bezel (Nov 22, 2022)

Niko said:


> Not gonna deny that one bit


have you dated anyone from tinder or just fucked them?


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Tell her
> Im a looksmaxer who forwarded his maxilla to extreme dimensions with massive exercises. Let us rejoice the world as a unity together and provide sexual relief in these uncertain times


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 22, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> I do have a 6pack. They expect some dtf messages and I go ahead opening up with some shitty joke I spent 3 minutes trying to come up with.


Brutal tbh, I'll make my tinder AI public soon - if you're softmaxxed htn+ it should work aight


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 22, 2022)

I think I have negative iq. Jfl


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 22, 2022)

Bezel said:


> have you dated anyone from tinder or just fucked them?


Haven't dated anyone from tinder, only started using it here in march/April


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964136


The times are hard my femoid brethern. I know you yearn for a connection, its tough times in these worlds. The man does not understand each other. Let us become one entity for 3 minutes (how long I last) where the universe is not in complete equilibrium. 

Send her this


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> View attachment 1964137
> 
> I think I have negative iq. Jfl


This is the most obvious IOI and descended reply I have ever seen


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 22, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> View attachment 1964137
> 
> I think I have negative iq. Jfl





ReadBooksEveryday said:


> The times are hard my femoid brethern. I know you yearn for a connection, its tough times in these worlds. The man does not understand each other. Let us become one entity for 3 minutes (how long I last) where the universe is not in complete equilibrium.
> 
> Send her this


Instead of jerstermaxxing like gonzalocel over here just text her: "but my dick is big"


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

Niko said:


> Haven't dated anyone from tinder, only started using it here in march/April


Stop cappin man

Stop the cap

We know you dated Bjorneska from the app.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

Niko said:


> Instead of jerstermaxxing like gonzalocel over here just text her: "but my dick is big"


Shut the fuck up. Im going to get this hippy boy laid


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> This is the most obvious IOI and descended reply I have ever seen


This is me having time to think of a clever response and I still fuck up. You should see me in person. I’m the most non nt person on this forum.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> This is me having time to think of a clever response and I still fuck up. You should see me in person. I’m the most non nt person on this forum.


Man its okay Im non NT as fuck too

One time a femoid asked me what IM is my job and I told her I work as a full time discord moderator


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Man its okay Im non NT as fuck too
> 
> One time a femoid asked me what IM is my job and I told her I work as a full time discord moderator


Wait, that isn't a halo?


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

Niko said:


> Wait, that isn't a halo?


*Everything is a halo when you have a six pack

I hate this cruel world so much

Not for me, but for my bros. Its truly not fair man. The way some of these chicks suck your dick and try convince you that you are their universe. Meanwhile there's a 1000 other men that are being trashed upon by that same girl, as if their lives wasn't already bad

I have a lot of empathy for normies for this sole reason*


----------



## Moggie (Nov 22, 2022)

post physique


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 22, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> The times are hard my femoid brethern. I know you yearn for a connection, its tough times in these worlds. The man does not understand each other. Let us become one entity for 3 minutes (how long I last) where the universe is not in complete equilibrium.
> 
> Send her this








Screenshotted in case she unmatches or something.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

Moggie said:


> post physique


Will do


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 22, 2022)

I couldn’t 









I just got owned so hard by a Tinder bitch THAT I RAGE REPORTED HER


I assume she called my pee pee small from this pic I have on Tinder, where obv I am not hard when posing here I was already in a bad mood in the moment when we had this exchange the other day and when she said I had a small pee pee I literally reported her to tinder for abuse cause I got mad...




looksmax.org


----------



## Moggie (Nov 22, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I couldn’t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are so retarded jfl


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 22, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964143
> 
> 
> Screenshotted in case she unmatches or something.


She’s definitely unmatching.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 22, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I couldn’t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Legit srs question man but*_
*How the fuck am I not in your ignore list bro

I literally torment you for a living (Im shitposting on this forum while at work sometimes)*


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 22, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I couldn’t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y u entertaining mtbs anyway?


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 22, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> Y u entertaining mtbs anyway?


No hotter girls than that in my area


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 22, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> No hotter girls than that in my area


Brutal.


----------



## NFA PB (Nov 22, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964143
> 
> 
> Screenshotted in case she unmatches or something.


This nigger dedsrs wasting matches

He must be a chad or larping incel

No in bw


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 22, 2022)

NFA PB said:


> This nigger dedsrs wasting matches
> 
> He must be a chad or larping incel
> 
> No in bw


He’s mentalcel.


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 22, 2022)

An actually attractive match. I will sacrifice my opportunity to get laid to troll though. Any ideas on what to say?


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

T


apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964148
> 
> 
> An actually attractive match. I will sacrifice my opportunity to get laid to troll though. Any ideas on what to say?


Tell her her tits r small but u won’t judge since ur a gentleman


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964148
> 
> 
> An actually attractive match. I will sacrifice my opportunity to get laid to troll though. Any ideas on what to say?


@Niko I am an incel in front of these hot no tits no ass slim blonde babes

You must guide the brethern. I know you are a homosexual (as he rightfully) exposed, but please..from one incel to another, give some tips

*Also my slayer brother:
Mine:
Hello I work from call center in Mumbai. Can I meet with you to discuss IRS taxes?



*


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

NFA PB said:


> This nigger dedsrs wasting matches
> 
> He must be a chad or larping incel
> 
> No in bw


I have a picture of an animal in there that saves me. Brutal catpill.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964148
> 
> 
> An actually attractive match. I will sacrifice my opportunity to get laid to troll though. Any ideas on what to say?


Plz use this
*Hello I work from call center in Mumbai. Can I meet with you to discuss IRS taxes?



*


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> T
> 
> Tell her her tits r small but u won’t judge since ur a gentleman








Wtf am I doing with my life man


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Plz use this
> *Hello I work from call center in Mumbai. Can I meet with you to discuss IRS taxes?
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal. I already sent a reply


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> T
> 
> Tell her her tits r small but u won’t judge since ur a gentleman





ReadBooksEveryday said:


> @Niko I am an incel in front of these hot no tits no ass slim blonde babes
> 
> You must guide the brethern. I know you are a homosexual (as he rightfully) exposed, but please..from one incel to another, give some tips
> 
> ...


I'm sacrificing this one to the OLD good so incels on here get improved algos/Elo. Feel free to come up with anything


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964151
> 
> 
> Wtf am I doing with my life man


Wtf


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Lmaooo I saw her typing and then stop


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964151
> 
> 
> Wtf am I doing with my life man


JFL


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> She’s definitely unmatching.


ye, just got unmatched


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> ye, just got unmatched


Stop wasting ur matches nigga. Go get laid


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> ye, just got unmatched


Should have went with mine: "but my dick is big"


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> Should have went with mine: "but my dick is big"


I saw her typing too. I really should've.


----------



## ChiraqJihad (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> I will ask next girl that.
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> ...


lol this weeb bitch on tinder asked me if i was a looksmaxxer because one of my pics was just my profile


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> I'm sacrificing this one to the OLD good so incels on here get improved algos/Elo. Feel free to come up with anything
> View attachment 1964152


*'I may be a manlet virgin but on my 3rd leg Im 6'5. Just sayin '*


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *'I may be a manlet virgin but on my 3rd leg Im 6'5. Just sayin '*


Make it harder she’ll eat that shit up since he’s gl.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *'I may be a manlet virgin but on my 3rd leg Im 6'5. Just sayin '*





bonelessMan said:


> Make it harder she’ll eat that shit up since he’s gl.







Already sent


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> I'm sacrificing this one to the OLD good so incels on here get improved algos/Elo. Feel free to come up with anything
> View attachment 1964152


Has anyone told you that your maxilla is very forward grown?


----------



## DomOrDeath (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> I'm sacrificing this one to the OLD good so incels on here get improved algos/Elo. Feel free to come up with anything
> View attachment 1964152


Disgusting under eye area. She need ms Taban


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Has anyone told you that your maxilla is very forward grown?


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Has anyone told you that your maxilla is very forward grown?


Yo my slayer brother

We ain't out here validatin these femoids; aint no simp shit goin round here
We real niggas man . Real niggas


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964161


Hers is flat tho


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

DomOrDeath said:


> Disgusting under eye area. She need ms Taban


Use this for one of ur matches Niko jfl


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Plz use this
> *Hello I work from call center in Mumbai. Can I meet with you to discuss IRS taxes?
> 
> 
> ...


Done. Will work better since I'm half curry too


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Done. Will work better since I'm half curry too


_*Wait you are ... curry?*_
_*
Friendship re-evaluation time
*_
*Are you Brahmin or a dirty Shudra like @Moggie ? Plz answer the truth*


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Wait you are ... curry?
> 
> Friendship re-evaluation time
> 
> Are you Brahmin or a dirty Shudra like @Moggie ? Plz answer the truth


I'm brahmin.. and half Iranian too... don't hate me...


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Done. Will work better since I'm half curry too


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964166


Just sent that to a girl too


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964166


It’s not funny when u do it since they’ll still be dtf


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964166


Yo can you send ur next match a voice call of you moanin' and send it here

I swear this is not a homosexual shit or anythin. just for the pranks and shit ja feel

Again ; to any user that reads this I am not homosexual remark in any way


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> _*Wait you are ... curry?*_
> 
> _*Friendship re-evaluation time*_
> 
> *Are you Brahmin or a dirty Shudra like @Moggie ? Plz answer the truth*


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964169


This made me cage


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Oh yeah... I have a brutal pill to drop... the namepill...


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Oh yeah... I have a brutal pill to drop... the namepill...


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964151
> 
> 
> Wtf am I doing with my life man


If i was a woman I would give my pussy to any man that used the word bosom


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> If i was a woman I would give my pussy to any man that used the word bosom


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964172


That moment u realize Niko has more matches to fuck around with than u get in a year


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964171


No. You namemog me...

My previous results, with the name as "Ryan": 50 likes in a day

now, I have 80 likes in a day? With what name?

*My name is why I am incel in 2022. It's not my looks or height or personality.*


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> No. You namemog me...
> 
> My previous results, with the name as "Ryan": 50 likes in a day
> 
> ...


Brutal shit tbh


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> No. You namemog me...
> 
> My previous results, with the name as "Ryan": 50 likes in a day
> 
> ...


Where u live


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964169


tell a foid that only after Lefort 3 and cranial reconstruction may we become one with Gandy


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> Where u live


US



Niko said:


> Brutal shit tbh


Nah I think it was the age tbh. If you set your age as 18 nobody older really matches with you


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> tell a foid that only after Lefort 3 and cranial reconstruction may we become one with Gandy


Gandy is htn at best tbh


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> tell a foid that only after Lefort 3 and cranial reconstruction may we become one with Gandy


----------



## Moggie (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964169


mum look I am famous


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

Moggie said:


> mum look I am famous


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

New match. Anything I should say?

If no suggestions I'll go with "lefort 3 or death"


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 23, 2022)

Since I live in third world non English country I already know this retard won’t understand


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> New match. Anything I should say?
> 
> If no suggestions I'll go with "lefort 3 or death"


"Fapping literally cucks you"


----------



## DomOrDeath (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964179


They thinking u have lost ur mind, bipolar asf


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964179


She'll probably think thats a compliment lmao


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> She'll probably think thats a compliment lmao


True tbh...


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Another two, anything you want me to say?


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Another two, anything you want me to say?


One more


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Another two, anything you want me to say?


U ruined my elo by matching with me ltb


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> One more


Just go for .org tiltes honestly


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> Just go for .org tiltes honestly
> View attachment 1964183
> View attachment 1964184


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964187


Ah damn, should have taken that one, definitely will get you laid


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> Ah damn, should have taken that one, definitely will get you laid


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Mogpogs (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> I apologize. I did not mean to be antisemitic. In fact, I think 7 million died in the holocaust.


Gotta get those numbers up. Those are rookie numbers


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> Gotta get those numbers up. Those are rookies numbers


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Okay I think I'm done for today. Will update you guys with the results tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964208
> View attachment 1964209
> 
> 
> Okay I think I'm done for today. Will update you guys with the results tomorrow


To think u could’ve gotten laid but instead u risked it all for a couple. Cage reacts. Respect greycel


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Another two, anything you want me to say?


Hello I am incel. Plz slay me so I can brag to my friends


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> To think u could’ve gotten laid but instead u risked it all for a couple. Cage reacts. Respect greycel


Honestly the blonde was the only one I would've really tried much with. But yeah jfl its worth the laughs and I'll have more chances when I return to college


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Honestly the blonde was the only one I would've really tried much with. But yeah jfl its worth the laughs and I'll have more chances when I return to college


Tinder is hard to get them to actually meet up. Three fucking chicks said they were too nervous to meet up I just unmatched. It’s useless unless ur chad tbh


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Lifefuel


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964208
> View attachment 1964209
> 
> 
> Okay I think I'm done for today. Will update you guys with the results tomorrow


Making sure psl terms become mainstream, good luck boyo


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> Tinder is hard to get them to actually meet up. Three fucking chicks said they were too nervous to meet up I just unmatched. It’s useless unless ur chad tbh


Apemaxed is a certified slayer

He sent me his pics and let’s just say his dick ain’t the only mogger body part he is (he’s 7psl minimum)


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> Tinder is hard to get them to actually meet up. Three fucking chicks said they were too nervous to meet up I just unmatched. It’s useless unless ur chad tbh


It's probably hard tbh. A lot of the girls who appear aren't even good looking. Normally I only swipe right 1/20 profiles (and even those aren't that good), but now I started recognizing which girls would swipe right on me (also I have a script to reveal some of my likes on computer)
I imagine the actually good looking ones have like 3 chads DMing them at once jfl.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1964211
> View attachment 1964214
> View attachment 1964215
> View attachment 1964216
> ...


*Be sure to update my virgin brother *


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Apemaxed is a certified slayer
> 
> He sent me his pics and let’s just say his dick ain’t the only mogger body part he is (he’s 7psl minimum)


Hold up, huh?


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> It's probably hard tbh. A lot of the girls who appear aren't even good looking. Normally I only swipe right 1/20 profiles (and even those aren't that good), but now I started recognizing which girls would swipe right on me (also I have a script to reveal some of my likes on computer)
> I imagine the actually good looking ones have like 3 chads DMing them at once jfl.


I gotta fix my nt and just find girls at libraries or smth


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> Hold up, huh?


It’s not gay man. Its purely for rating purposes

In b4 you ask to see my cock pic


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> Hold up, huh?


*What do you think was awaiting you in your DMs when you ignorepilled me*


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> I gotta fix my nt and just find girls at libraries or smth


The easiest way is school but yeah just find a social outing. I'm gonna start trying to talk to 1 rando everyday next year to improve my NTness


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> *What do you think was awaiting you in your DMs when you ignorepilled me*


Went straight to my DM's...


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> The easiest way is school but yeah just find a social outing. I'm gonna start trying to talk to 1 rando everyday next year to improve my NTness


I’m not in school that’s my problem. Fml


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> It’s not gay man. Its purely for rating purposes
> 
> In b4 you ask to see my cock pic


He wouldn't understand rating penises. He's actually gay.


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> Went straight to my DM's...
> View attachment 1964227


How big is ape? Daddy tier?


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> Went straight to my DM's...
> View attachment 1964227


more validation than any tinder foid being dtf ngl...


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> How big is ape? Daddy tier?


He didn't send me


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> He didn't send me


Ur not high enough psl to see his dick


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> I’m not in school that’s my problem. Fml


At least you don't have to put up with the bullshit of classes.

Honestly, kinda autistic tip. Just wear a bag and show up on a campus near you and try talking to girls. Even go to random classes if you want lmao


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> At least you don't have to put up with the bullshit of classes.
> 
> Honestly, kinda autistic tip. Just wear a bag and show up on a campus near you and try talking to girls. Even go to random classes if you want lmao


Maybe if I ascend to chad


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Niko said:


> He didn't send me


This gay site won't let me upload because the file is too big


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> Maybe if I ascend to chad


_Warning to all manlets: DO NOT enter university campus if under 5’8

I repeat
DO NOT ENTER. 
Enter at your own risk_


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 23, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> _Warning to all manlets: DO NOT enter university campus if under 5’8
> 
> I repeat
> DO NOT ENTER.
> Enter at your own risk_


I’m 5’8 over


----------



## Makeyousit (Nov 23, 2022)

Yea no one gives ashit about you


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> Maybe if I ascend to chad


Put a phone charger in your shoe bro. Trust me it works.


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm gonna ask a girl if she thinks JBC is real next


----------



## averagejoe (Nov 23, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Yo @averagejoe my Parisian nigga how does that line go? Why cant femoids understand simple lingo


She’s just dumb. Probably a blonde


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 23, 2022)

I can get these sort of messges and reaction from 4/10s but I have to jestermax if I want a 6

Over tbh


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 23, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I can get these sort of messges and reaction from 4/10s but I have to jestermax if I want a 6
> 
> Over tbh
> View attachment 1964447
> View attachment 1964446


Can't even get this from 4/10s


----------



## Foreverbrad (Nov 23, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I can get these sort of messges and reaction from 4/10s but I have to jestermax if I want a 6
> 
> Over tbh
> View attachment 1964447
> View attachment 1964446



Honestly I’d settle for that given it’s zero effort and given what this site rates a 4.

Still better to fuck 4s with no effort than jester for 6s. I don’t even get 4s though and I do have abs and height, you can still get brutally failod by your face even with abs.


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

@bonelessMan


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 23, 2022)

Update btw


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> View attachment 1964952
> 
> 
> Update btw


Jfl 
Hard Chad mommy


----------



## House Lannister (Nov 23, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> I apologize. I did not mean to be antisemitic. In fact, I think 7 million died in the holocaust.


It was actually 7 trillion


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 23, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I can get these sort of messges and reaction from 4/10s but I have to jestermax if I want a 6
> 
> Over tbh
> View attachment 1964447
> View attachment 1964446


do you look low trust?


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Nov 24, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> View attachment 1964118


Redpillers are seething as we speak 




LOOKS = 👑


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 24, 2022)

what's your psl?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 24, 2022)

@Niko why did you get a shit rating on TRM when you do well on tinder?


----------



## Manletmachine (Nov 24, 2022)

Wouldn’t work for me because of my ugly ass face


ReadBooksEveryday said:


> View attachment 1964118


----------



## the BULL (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> @Niko why did you get a shit rating on TRM when you do well on tinder?


Bro i've seen @apemaxxed he's like htn if softmaxxed and ethnic and Is racking up stacies 
Clearly tinder Is not chad only


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> @Niko why did you get a shit rating on TRM when you do well on tinder?


No idea tbh, I guess tinder Elo has a saying in why I did well on tinder, also spontaneous selfies on TRM as far as I remember where my tinder pictures were a lot better


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 24, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Bro i've seen @apemaxxed he's like htn if softmaxxed and ethnic and Is racking up stacies
> Clearly tinder Is not chad only


well HTN is a pretty high looks standard

and @ReadBooksEveryday said in this thread that he's like 7psl, so I'm going to assume hes comfortably in the chad territory even tho the 7psl was a joke

however, don't you rate yourself as a HTN also?

+ the replies he's getting suggest he's very GL

a HTN would be able to get dates, but wouldn't get away with such behaviour 


Niko said:


> spontaneous selfies on TRM as far as I remember where my tinder pictures were a lot better


no, I remember your post, it had the same main smiling restaurant pic as you use for tinder


----------



## the BULL (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> well HTN is a pretty high looks standard
> 
> and @ReadBooksEveryday said in this thread that he's like 7psl, so I'm going to assume hes comfortably in the chad territory even tho the 7psl was a joke
> 
> ...


no bro no way he's anything higher than HTN his ratios just don't allow it but it's just from a psl perspective 
apparently to girls he's chad jfl so psl rating doesn't really matter


----------



## ICANNOTBECONTAINED (Nov 24, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> View attachment 1964118


Probably was going to get you to just buy dinner then leave after.

Good call not falling for that shit tbh.


----------



## the BULL (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> well HTN is a pretty high looks standard
> 
> and @ReadBooksEveryday said in this thread that he's like 7psl, so I'm going to assume hes comfortably in the chad territory even tho the 7psl was a joke
> 
> ...


i don't even think it's possible to meet girls as a really gl guy. i always get asked for instagram. chad uses instagram tinder is for the htns - low chadlites


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> well HTN is a pretty high looks standard
> 
> and @ReadBooksEveryday said in this thread that he's like 7psl, so I'm going to assume hes comfortably in the chad territory even tho the 7psl was a joke
> 
> ...


I'm HTN for sure rn but I could ascend with losing weight and some surgeries


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 24, 2022)

the BULL said:


> no bro no way he's anything higher than HTN his ratios just don't allow it but it's just from a psl perspective
> apparently to girls he's chad jfl so psl rating doesn't really matter


looks like we are probably thinking something different under a HTN

taking a look at Truerateme, what would you rate these?












they're around the same looks level, so what's the rating?

@apemaxxed you can also compare yourself to these guys lookswise so we have a better idea of your level

my opinion: I would classify them as sub-chads, but all 3 of these guys are few small flaws away from being chads, so not sure if that's chadlite or HTN


the BULL said:


> i don't even think if it's possible to meet girls as a really gl guy


???


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 24, 2022)

Also a lot of girls unmatched me after I trolled lol I doubt they would unmatch a chad


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 24, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Also a lot of girls unmatched me after I trolled lol I doubt they would unmatch a chad


I think they would, because they would assume it's a joke account 

many random non-serious accounts on tinder, bots, spam, OF workers..

tinder is kind of trash in this sense, not many people actually using it for dating


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 24, 2022)

Blessing this thread with multicultural Stacies


the BULL said:


> Bro i've seen @apemaxxed he's like htn if softmaxxed and ethnic and Is racking up stacies
> Clearly tinder Is not chad only


tinder is easy mode


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> looks like we are probably thinking something different under a HTN
> 
> taking a look at Truerateme, what would you rate these?
> 
> ...


Idk man psl wise they have above average features but in the top 2 pics the guys look a bit uncanny so I doubt girls would like them that much


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 24, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Idk man psl wise they have above average features but in the top 2 pics the guys look a bit uncanny so I doubt girls would like them that much


I don't thnk they look uncanny, but sure these are not ideal tinder pictures 

how would you compare yourself to them?


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> I don't thnk they look uncanny, but sure these are not ideal tinder pictures
> 
> how would you compare yourself to them?


I think that I look better, but people who have seen my face can give some input
@Prog has seen me the most and also knows about progress I've made recently


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> well HTN is a pretty high looks standard
> 
> and @ReadBooksEveryday said in this thread that he's like 7psl, so I'm going to assume hes comfortably in the chad territory even tho the 7psl was a joke
> 
> ...


*I did not actually see him

Jfl at niggas believin every word I say*


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 24, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *I did not actually see him
> 
> Jfl at niggas believin every word I say*


that's such a random thing to lie about


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> that's such a random thing to lie about


You aint wrong (I was just tryna give him slayer halo)


----------



## the BULL (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> looks like we are probably thinking something different under a HTN
> 
> taking a look at Truerateme, what would you rate these?
> 
> ...


yes they're htns


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 24, 2022)

@the BULL Man we need to meet up and shit sometime
Maybe in ROme we can hit the clubs and shit, impress some babes and all

A JEwish mogger + a sicility soyboy- the ultimate wingman duo


----------



## the BULL (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> looks like we are probably thinking something different under a HTN
> 
> taking a look at Truerateme, what would you rate these?
> 
> ...


and yes many girls think you're fake if you look really good. asked for verification many times


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1966288


Slayer.


Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1966289


You mog him, he only has more chin mass and he’s JBW.


Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1966290


You mog him in every aspect outside of his soft features. E.g. Lips, well groomed brows and facial hair. But yeah, you mog him.



apemaxxed said:


> I think that I look better, but people who have seen my face can give some input
> @Prog has seen me the most and also knows about progress I've made recently


@apemaxxed is HTN and can ascend further with softmaxxes.


----------



## Lihito (Nov 24, 2022)

Fuark i wish i had sex appeal


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 24, 2022)

Prog said:


> Slayer.
> 
> You mog him, he only has more chin mass and he’s JBW.
> 
> ...


what do you mean "you mog him"?

you mean my avi? fucking dellisola? JFL


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 24, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> what do you mean "you mog him"?
> 
> you mean my avi? fucking dellisola? JFL


That was directed towards @apemaxxed Dellisola mawgs those guys


----------

